# Colonoscopy and Barium Tests



## rcb118 (Mar 11, 2002)

I was reading on a website that Barium Tests are an alternative to Colonoscopy, but that it can't test for polyps, etc. Is this correct? I'm just wondering if I should have the colonscopy or not. I've had the Barium before, gallbladder ultrasounds, and lots of blood work done, but never a colonscopy. My docs here at school (neither of who are GI specialists) have never told me to have a colonscopy done, but I still think I should. I'm just worried that they might be missing something, especially because I've been really weak lately and had more than just the D and cramping. Any suggestions? Should I just go through with it, or am I ok with just the tests I've had so far? Also, how scary is it to have the colonscopy? Does the mild sedation actually make you forget what happened???


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

A barium enema can see polyps and other abnormalities. Although the colonoscopy is considered the best test to outrule things. Even if the barium enema detects a polyp they obviously couldn't do a biopsy on it, or remove it. Which would usually mean still having a Colonoscopy.I personally didn't want to do the scope and had the barium enema. Thankfully it showed a very normal and healthy colon. The only thing it showed was that I get a ton of spasms. So after those results my doctor felt no need for me to have the scope.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I've done every procedure the GI's can do to us at some point. The colonoscopy was harder in anticipation than the actual event. The prep sucks, but given a choice I would choose a colonoscopy over the barium enema which is all embarrassment (and no drugs to wipe that memory out), or the sigmoidoscopy, painful(for me), not a good complete look. The colonoscopy is a very complete accurate look, any polyps or biopsies needs can be dealt with on the spot, and I had enough good drugs in me....all I can remember is I didn't care that the strange man was lifting my gown and putting a camera up my butt. No pain - no problem. Luckily, because I now get to do this every year.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I agree with ThisBearBites. The prep is awful, but then you go to la-la land! It gave me peace of mind to have the colonoscopy, because of its thoroughness.I've had both a barium enema and sigmoidoscopy in the past.


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

I had a colonoscopy today for the first time. Yes the prep really sucks. The worst part of it for me was the taste of the stuff I had to drink and also the fact that I got so raw from going so much. But today was a piece of cake. I went to sleep for my test so I didnt even know what happened. When I woke up it was the best 15 minutes of my life! I have had a couple of sigmoidoscopies in the past. I hated them! They are uncomfortable, and you get no drugs for the pain. I would rather go to sleep. From what I hear the barium enema is horrible, I would opt for the colonoscopy if I were you.


----------

